# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فيتنام يتدرب بالدمام.. والجوهر يرسم خطة الأخضر وتشكيلته النهائية

## loveme1407

** 
** 

*وصل أمس طاقم الحكام الصيني المكلّف بقيادة مباراة منتخبنا الأولمبي أمام نظيره الفيتنامي مساء غد الأربعاء على استاد الأمير محمد بن فهد بالدمام ضمن منافسات الجولة الرابعة للمجموعة الثالثة في التصفيات الآسيوية النهائية المؤهلة إلى بكين 2008*  
*وسيدير المباراة حكم الساحة صن باواجي ويساعده هان وي ومو يوكسين، كما وصل الحكم الرابع منصور محمد من لبنان ومراقب المباراة السوري توفيق سرحان.*  
*وسيعقد اليوم الاجتماع الفني للمباراة الذي سيحضره مراقب المباراة ومندوبي المنتخبين للاطلاع على تعليمات المباراة واعتماد ألوان الفريقين وأهلية لاعبي المنتخبين. وعلى الأرجح سيعقد المدربان ناصر الجوهر والنمساوي الفرد مؤتمراً صحافياً اليوم.*  
*فيما يجري منتخب فيتنام تدريبه الليلة على ملعب المباراة استاد الأمير محمد بن فهد بعد أن تدرب بالأمس على ملعب مدينة الأمير سعود بن جلوي الرياضية بالراكة.*  
*فيما أجرى منتخبنا بإشراف مدربه ناصر الجوهر مرانه التكتيكي الرئيسي البارحة بالدمام والذي رسم فيه الجوهر معالم التشكيل الرئيسية والطريقة التي سيواجه بها فيتنام، ووضح تركيزه على الثنائي فيصل السلطان وعبد الإله هوساوي في الهجوم.*  
*وكان المدافع عبد العزيز العبد السلام قد تعرض لإصابة عبارة عن شد عضلي في أسفل البطن وخضع للعلاج والراحة.*  
*فيما حضر مران الأمس فيصل العبد الهادي الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة وطلال آل الشيخ عضو لجنة المنتخبات الذي نقل للاعبين معايدة صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن فهد وسمو نائبه صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير نواف بن فيصل وحثهم على بذل الجهد والتركيز في التدريبات وعدم التفريط في الفرصة الأخيرة للمنافسة على التأهل.*  
*ومن المتوقع أن تصدر تعليمات سمو الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب بدخول الجماهير مجاناً للمباراة مساء الغد، حيث ستفتح بوابات استاد الأمير محمد بن فهد من الساعة الخامسة مساءً.*

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خيي
على التقرير 
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## loveme1407

**
*مشكور حبيبي على مرورك وتعقيبك على موضوعي* 
*أتمنى أكون في الخادمة واتحفكم بكل ما هو جديد* 
*ولك اطيب تحياتي*
*`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• ( أخوك loveme1407 ) `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•* 
**

----------

